# I blacked out....



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The last thing I recalled was standing in front of the iPad display at Best Buy. The next thing I recall was standing outside the store with an iPad box in my hand. I don't remember anything in between. Honest.

Just a warning.  



Mike


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL yep!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL...Which is why I haven't went to Best Buy.......yet.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

hahaha Too funny.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LMAO

I hope you at least were holding the model you wanted


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's something they pump into the air, I'm sure. I spent 90 minutes playing with one on Friday and didn't think I had been there for more than about 30-40 minutes. It was very difficult to tear myself away and walk out without buying one. 

Enjoy your new "toy"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> LMAO
> 
> I hope you at least were holding the model you wanted


Yep. 64GB model. I've been having fun figuring out how to get books on it for the various readers. I wish Stanza was available as an iPad app, but the developer says no plans at the moment.

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am using Stanza on my iPad.

It's the iPhone version but it IMO works just fine on the iPad .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Stanza works, but on the book I'm reading, the font is just a bit fuzzy.  It would be much better to have a version that didn't have to be doubled.  I'm glad I can use it if I have a book that can't be read in the Kindle app....but otherwise...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sugar said:


> I am using Stanza on my iPad.
> 
> It's the iPhone version but it IMO works just fine on the iPad .


Well, there's work and then there is work. 

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Well, there's work and then there is work.
> 
> Mike



Well yeah I am sure a specifically for the iPad version would be better,but this one isn't bad at all.IMO


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Stanza works, but on the book I'm reading, the font is just a bit fuzzy. It would be much better to have a version that didn't have to be doubled. I'm glad I can use it if I have a book that can't be read in the Kindle app....but otherwise...
> 
> Betsy


Agreed, Stanza specifically for the iPad would of course be better.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Stanza works, but on the book I'm reading, the font is just a bit fuzzy. It would be much better to have a version that didn't have to be doubled. I'm glad I can use it if I have a book that can't be read in the Kindle app....but otherwise...
> 
> Betsy


I think you can use Calibre to convert your books, and while you can't read in the Kindle app, you should be able to drag into the iBooks app


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

jmiked said:


> The last thing I recalled was standing in front of the iPad display at Best Buy. The next thing I recall was standing outside the store with an iPad box in my hand. I don't remember anything in between. Honest.
> 
> Just a warning.
> 
> Mike


LOL..... Make sure you also black out when your credit card bill shows up in the mail!!!!!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

After trying Apple's reader, I don't miss a full screen Stanza at all.

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Magenta said:


> LOL..... Make sure you also black out when your credit card bill shows up in the mail!!!!!


lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> LOL..... Make sure you also black out when your credit card bill shows up in the mail!!!!!


----------

